# New



## luvbeinthamom (Mar 11, 2009)

To all who are more experienced at this than me. That would be most of you. I am newly certified even though I have been coding for over 7 years in various fields. I am also new to the Fairfax, VA area. I would also like to work from home and haven't a clue how to go about that. Anyone out there have any words of wisdom? Thanks to any and all.


----------

